# Bei änderung senden



## RPeach (22. Aug 2005)

Hallo leute

Ich hab in einem Formular ein Select-Feld und zwei Checkboxen. Wird dort etwas geändert, soll sofort das Formular abgesendet werden.

Wie ist das zu schaffen?

Besten Dank
RPeach


----------



## Sky (22. Aug 2005)

1.) http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=16931 (zur Info Java != JavaScript)

2.) Naja, wir versuchen trotzdem zu helfen; hast Du da schon mal  gesucht: http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/index.htm ?


----------



## DP (22. Aug 2005)

onclick, onchange und *verschoben*


----------

